
The giant, prehistoric squid that ate common sense - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2011/10/the-giant-prehistoric-squid-that-ate-common-sense.ars
======
bediger
First, great criticism of science journalism. Mainstream science jouranlism is
mainly of two strains: (1) Don't do this a home, kids! We're experts! and (2)
Oh, look, that whacky scientist invented sausages made of poo! Looks like this
kraken thing might be part of that.

Second, did anyone else think of the Kraken in Ken McLeod's Cosmonaut Keep
([http://literarygalaxies.blogspot.com/2011/03/engines-of-
ligh...](http://literarygalaxies.blogspot.com/2011/03/engines-of-light-
trilogy-ken-macleod.html))?

